# Italy | 2018



## Blake Bowden (Jul 12, 2018)

Took the family to Italy for summer vacation...came back with some great footage! Shot with a DJI Mavic Air and iPhone X.


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 12, 2018)

Blake Bowden said:


> Took the family to Italy for summer vacation...came back with some great footage! Shot with a DJI Mavic Air and iPhone X.



That’s beautiful man. My goodness. 


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 12, 2018)

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Matt L (Jul 13, 2018)

Well done Brother Blake.  I have family in Sicily;  Sciacca, Castelbuono and Syracuse.  I've been there twice, once when I was on a Med float in the Marines, and once for my cousins wedding.  Beautiful country.


----------

